# Survey about Seachem for Design Class



## Phact (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello fellow aquarium-lovers! I am a design student and for my Branding class I am gathering some information about Seachem and how people feel about the brand. (I do not represent Seachem/work for them. The project is supposed to help me learn about how audience and brand equity play into brand identity. I will be "re-branding" them in class, but it just an exercise.)

Since Seachem has two lines of liquid fertilizers, root tabs, and substrate, I thought this would be a great place to get input from people who either use Seachem products, or if they don't I would love to know why they are choosing other brands. (This goes for their other stuff too, not just plant-related.)

I came up with a quick 10-question survey for hobbyists to fill out in order for me to get a better sense of your thoughts. I'm only running the survey for a few days, I will collect all the information on Tuesday (March 26).

Here is the link to the survey: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8GCHLR5

Any additional comments or perspectives would be incredibly helpful. Let me know what you think about Seachem!

Thank you to all who can make time to help me out!


----------

